# Cornwall's first MHF rally



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

This has been organised with help of Lins.

The venue is Landare, Mawgan which is near RNAS Culdrose, and will be 25th - 27th September.

Details are on the rally page, so get your names down.

The site owner is very welcoming and it is a lovely part of the country, home of the famous Cornish pasty and clotted cream :wink:  


Cheers 

C&S


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Enjoy yourselves on my birthday weekend. The toast should take place on the Friday OK !

We shall be getting close to Calais on our way home at this time.

Byeeee

C.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have already registered our wish to attend, tried to post to this earlier but it would not let me!

Dave and Lesley


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Not long now till this rally, we still have room for a few more so if your interested get your name down and lets make Cornwall,s first MHF rally one to remember :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Sure we can,t interest a few more of you, weather will be good guaranteed :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi,i was thinking it might be nice to do a cream tea.It will be a shame if we dont have a few more vans,but hey more for us lol.See you at shepton.lin.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I love cream teas, scones butter strawberry jam and lashings of clotted cream. never mind the figure. Lin


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Lesley and I will provide the Pimms punch. Ray


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

totally agree with you lin ,cant wait!! :lin.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on you lot get adding your names to CatherineandSteve's rally they got Cream Teas and Pimms Punch organised what more do you want :roll: :lol: 

If I hadn't got to get the van MOT'd i'd be they like a shot but maybe I might find a new van at Shepton with an MOT :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

With less that a week to go there are still a few spaces if anyone is interested.

There are a few things organised if anyone wants to take part, no pressure we willl fully understand if ou do not want to join in.

Friday evening: We willl have a bit of cheese & wine. Bring a bottle and if you have any particular cheese local to your area it would be nice if you could bring a (small) piece. We will bring some biscuits, just a little get together so everyone can say hello.

Satuday Afternoon: Scones with jam & cream and Pimms. Please come & join us for this local delicacy, I will be making the scones in the van so I hope that the oven is up to it! .Lin is supplying large quantities of Rodda,s clotted cream.

Saturday Evening: We are going to have a bit of a barbeque. Bring your own food Rayc and ourselves have a couple of cadacs to cook it on. There is a small barn that we can use so we won't be outside in the cold.
Apart from that do as you please, any problems please contact us on 07811 301519.

Cheers C&S.

See you all next weekend :wink:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, 

I would have loved to have joined you but unfortunately we are unable to attend. I am on stage in our local players society latest production so unless we get boo'ed off the stage on the first night and the run gets cancelled I will have to sit this one out. 

Sounds like a great weekend and I am sorry to miss out...........


Keith


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi All,
> 
> With less that a week to go there are still a few spaces if anyone is interested.
> 
> ...


Sound like sound organisation - pity we've had to pull out (I've sent you a PM) -maybe next time

Harry & Pat


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Coulstock said:


> CatherineandSteve said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks for letting us know Harry & Pat, sorry forgot to reply to your PM :roll:

Cheers Steve


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Rally*

Any chance of directions Steve? I've looked on google earth but it seems to show a private house?
curlyboy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi, all have just spoke to trevor our friendly site owner.He is all ready for us and looking foward to meeting us all.He's even been busy putting in a motorhome waste point for us ,there is a loo and shower on site so we will be well catered for.the post code for the site is tr12 6at.looking foward to our first cornish rally and hope we have some sun.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Rally*



CurlyBoy said:


> Any chance of directions Steve? I've looked on google earth but it seems to show a private house?
> curlyboy


got this of the web:

Landare Mawgan Helston MR203/707254.
On A394 from Helston, past Culdrose, at roundabout take A3083 twds St Keverne. After 2 miles take 2nd exit of roundabout signposted Mawgan. Continue 0.5 miles turn right signposted Lower Lane. Site is 50 yards on left.

Ray


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*rally*

Hi Lins, I have searched google earth with that post code and it seems to show a private house, with a small field behind, is this the site?
curlyboy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi curlyboy the site is on the left of the lane,opposite trevors house.Its only been a site for a year so will show as field.House is newish house.There is a large yellow board at entrance to the lane site is 50yds down on left.Quite a few fields on both sides.Its easy to find but heres my mobile in case of probs.07721977265.I will be on site by 10 on fri i will download a mhf logo and stick a couple up to help.lin.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: rally*



CurlyBoy said:


> Hi Lins, I have searched google earth with that post code and it seems to show a private house, with a small field behind, is this the site?
> curlyboy


Think things might be a little cosey George :wink:

Cheers Steve


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Would have loved to have gone but unfortunately it coincides with a hospital appointment.

Please more rallies in the South West.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

grouch said:


> Would have loved to have gone but unfortunately it coincides with a hospital appointment.
> 
> Please more rallies in the South West.


Hi Grouch,

We are working on it with help from other members so if you have an idea for a venue let us know.

If anyone would still like to come to Cornwall for the weekend there is space available.

Cheers C&S


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

There is a Motorcaravanner's Club CL at Enniscaven, St. Austell. The owners Chris and Frances Thorne also hold rallies in their large field. It is a peaceful place. They have turned part of their land into water gardens.

I do not know whether this would be a possible. Probably be better in fine weather as there is not much to do.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Catherine & Steve would have come like a shot but when I picked Lin up at Rennes airport after Amboise we went to Germany where we met some people on the Mosel who said we must come back to Brauneberger Sept. 25th. to 27th. for the walnutfest.
This is the first time i've got on the net as been here a week or so but it maybe a possible rally venue as they have fields with free m/home parking for the Fest will keep you informed.

Sorry I missed your rally,

Alex.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Catherine and Steve just to let you know that we Will be coming tomorrow hope to be there by 6pm. See you there Chasper, Jayne and Tilly.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Cornwall rally*

Hi all, weather is looking good for the weekend   so see you all there 
curlyboy


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks all, yes the weather is looking good for the weekend.
See you all tomorrow

Cheers Steve


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*Cornish Rally*

Thanks to everyone involved in the running of this weekends Cornish Rally at Mawgan village, including Trevor the campsite owner who endeavoured to teach us all a few Cornish words! It was a great weekend only marred when i was shunted whilst stationary in front of an AA recovery lorry, he said its brakes were not working properly! Resulted in a broken bike rack but fortunately no other damage that i can see. Cheers Chasper.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Dydh da ! we learnt this from Trevor ( the campsite owner) it's Cornish for hello. Meur ras ( thanks) to Catherine and Steve and Lins for a great weekend. Throughly enjoyed our selves and made some wonderful new friends and catch up with friends from other rallies. I think we will need to go on a diet now after the cheese and wine and cream tea with pimms (hic). What a lovely chap Trevor the owner of the site is, very welcoming and friendly. Would highly recommend the site.
Chasper I hope you are all ok from the mishap, I hope the AA will replace the bike rack.
looking forward to the next one
Rich and Lin


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

hi all what a great weekend.So glad everyone who came enjoyed themselfs.I was a bit nervous on fri morn that everyone would turn up and that they would like the site as much as we do, and no one would get lost as we are a wee bit west down here.But it turned out to be one of the best rallys we have been to.Such a nice bunch of people,some we knew and some we hope to see alot more off.And the only person who got lost was my other half pete who,s been here twice before.The biggest thanks to trevor who once agian was a perfect site owner and provided us with a great cornish quiz.hope to see you all soon.lin an pete.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

Oh well, sitting at home now eating the remains of the cheese from Friday evening reminiscing on a great weekend.
Thanks for everyone who turned up and made this a very successful rally, also a big thanks to Trevor the owner who excelled himself, nothing was too much trouble.I think that we will be returning in the future. 
See you all again soon.

Cheers
Steve & Catherine


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Helston 25-27 September*

Thanks *CatherineandSteve* and *lins* and all attendees for a great weekend and special mention to *Pete* for his navigation services :wink: 
Our first rally but not our last 8)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Back home from the rally after our 400 mile round trip. Thanks to everybody who attended, everyone joined in the two evenings and cream tea get togethers. Special thanks to Steve and Catherine for their stewarding, Lin and Pete for their local knowledge and to Trevor the site owner who is a genuine nice guy.

Ray and Lesley


----------

